# Banks and potential Trump money laundering



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The US govt's House Financial Services Committee has issued subpoenas to various banks, including RBC and TD, to investigate Trump's finances and potential money laundering tied to Russia:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...banks-in-probe-of-trump-finances?srnd=premium

With Trump's links to mobsters and the extreme popularity of Trump's properties among Russians (in large value transactions), I certainly understand the concern about money laundering.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

At his age, prison time would be a life sentence for Trump.

Prison is not kind to old men. Look at how Paul Manafort has deteriorated in a few months.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Get a life you two.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Trump is a true leader, it takes a strong character to go against political correctness. One week of interest on the national debt is enough money to build the wall which shows its not about the money it is political. Anything Trump does even if it is good for the country because it is Trump the media & the deep state will 24/7 attack Trump. The BS with the media Trump & Russia could lead to a war. The media & the deep State hate Trump more then they care what happens to their country.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

lonewolf :) said:


> The media & the deep State hate Trump more then they care what happens to their country.


They simply cannot get over losing the election.

ltr


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I certainly understand the concern about money laundering.


Hopefully justice will be served:

https://thefederalist.com/2018/04/2...lary-campaign-illegally-laundered-84-million/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If he goes to the same prison, Trump and Manfort can make "google eyes" at each other.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Prairie Guy said:


> Get a life you two.


What are you talking about? You're not concerned that the US president may have been laundering money and possibly doing so through Canadian banks?

Then you posted a link to a Hillary thing -- totally irrelevant. She isn't in any position of power and has nothing to do with the topic.

Now I get it Prairie Guy, you're one of these MAGA - Trumpers.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> They simply cannot get over losing the election.


You are not concerned about the strong possibility Trump is a crook? You think a guy with such a shady past shouldn't be scrutinized?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

The question just earned Susanne Craig a Pulitzer prize for her part in the NY Times investigation last year.
https://www.nytimes.com/by/susanne-craig


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish Canada had the same oversight on Mr DressUp. At any rate Democrats are clutching at straws after 2 years of making things up. They should support their government a bit to regain credibility if that's possible.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> You think a guy with such a shady past shouldn't be scrutinized?


I don't think it should completely overwhelm every single person of the media and Democratic party in the USA. They are completely oblivious to any other work that might require attention to this single minded goal. It serves no one. As I said, "They simply cannot get over losing the election".

ltr


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If Trump was in charge of valet parking at the White House nobody would care.

Since he is charge of the US nuclear arsenal a lot of people care.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Mueller report does allow a little comfort though. Many of Trump's orders were simply ignored by his aides. The military may not obey his orders if it came down to it.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> The question just earned Susanne Craig a Pulitzer prize for her part in the NY Times investigation last year.
> https://www.nytimes.com/by/susanne-craig


Pulitzers are worthless because they now hand them out for fake news.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> You are not concerned about the strong possibility Trump is a crook? You think a guy with such a shady past shouldn't be scrutinized?


I'm more concerned with the intelligence agencies known illegal spying and treasonous actions than anything Trump has ever done.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> What are you talking about? You're not concerned that the US president may have been laundering money and possibly doing so through Canadian banks?
> 
> Then you posted a link to a Hillary thing -- totally irrelevant. She isn't in any position of power and has nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> Now I get it Prairie Guy, you're one of these MAGA - Trumpers.


Clinton has lots of power...so much power that US intelligence agencies did her bidding by illegally spying and performing possibly treasonous actions on her election opponent based on a fraudulent document she paid to have created.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Prairie Guy said:


> Pulitzers are worthless because they now hand them out for fake news.


Well, there are a number of Pulitzer categories and they have evolved over the years. 

Perhaps, given their stitching together of - (presumably fake) _interviews with Fred Trump’s former employees and advisers and more than 100,000 pages of _(presumably fake)_ documents describing the inner workings and immense profitability of his empire.... and _(presumably fake) _documents culled from public sources — mortgages and deeds, probate records, financial disclosure reports, regulatory records and civil court files... tens of thousands of pages of _(presumably fake)_ confidential records — bank statements, financial audits, accounting ledgers, cash disbursement reports, invoices and canceled checks. Most notably, the documents include more than 200 _(presumably fake)_ tax returns from Fred Trump, his companies and various Trump partnerships and trusts_ - they decided that an award category for fake news was warranted?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Here we go again. They just can't let the Russia thing go no matter how many times it blows up in their face.

Why is it that a thousand guys can go into politics poor and retire millionaires and nobody investigates their finances, but when they get a billionaire who goes into politics at the age of seventy, they think he did it for the money?

A couple of months ago I saw a news story or expose, of Trump's dealings with Russians. They went all the way back to 1986 and listed everyone he sold a condo to with a Russian name. Last one was 10 years before the election. Next they will be talking about the people he knows who visited Russia, as if that makes them Russians.

Wonder what they would think if Stormy Daniels visited the Virgin Islands.

The truth is that 95% of American news media are in the control of 5 or 6 billionaires. They are all in the pocket of Hillary Clinton, or vice versa. The media have been singing the same tune since Trump was nominated. They have done immense harm to the US by balling up the government for spite. And no matter how many times they end up with egg on their face they won't change and the public will never catch on.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I think there are very legitimate concerns about Trump breaking the law. My guess is that once he's out of office, the FBI is going to come down hard on him for the various crimes he's committed over the last few years.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

If you've done nothing wrong then who cares if they investigate....

If you do something wrong and they catch you then your in shxt.... 

I do think that the Dems are soar loosers..... BUT the republicans would be just as vindictive vs clinton had she won.....

it is what it is.


Having said that - Not being PC is like swimming up stream and trump is succeeding on that front quite well..... it comes at a cost but he is being successful. I respect his tenacity... in the end I think it will cost him...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the more politically incorrect he postures the more his popularity(with actual voters not the media) seems to increase. His wanting to ship illegals to sanctuary cities is pretty genius.

I'm pretty sure he is salivating running against Bernie lol. 

The Democrats need a decent candidate, I thought Biden could be the one but it looks like his pedophilia tendencies will sink him.

Wheres a Kennedy when we need one?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Here we go again. They just can't let the Russia thing go no matter how many times it blows up in their face.


Sorry, not clear to me Rusty if you are referring to the Pulitzer comment? It has nothing to do with Russia. 



> The truth is that 95% of American news media are in the control of 5 or 6 billionaires. They are all in the pocket of Hillary Clinton, or vice versa.


So are you saying that 5 or 6 billionaires are at the Clinton's beck & call, and that through them the Clintons control 95% of the US media?

So Susanne Craig et al undertook to research and write a fake report based on fake documents at the direction of the Clintons?
Or do such journalists just write fake news because they know that's what the paper's publisher, minority owners, public shareholders and the Clintons expect them to do (after setting aside any misguided professional scuples they may have once had)? 

Should we also assume that Bill Clinton appointed Trump's sister as judge to the 3rd circuit in 1999 because he knew her financial disclosure would become part of Susanne Craig's investigation in 2018, and would lead to her retirement last month (which shut down questions of past family tax fraud re a sitting judge)? 

Excuse me, I need to have another drink/toke before all this makes sense.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

So many distractions... Trump is a crook. His personal lawyer is already in jail, and his lawyer _also_ says Trump is a crook.

The report that came out today is pretty damning and suggests that Congress might prosecute these acts as crimes.

I really hope RBC and TD didn't get wrapped up in any shady dealings with Trump.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Well, there are a number of Pulitzer categories and they have evolved over the years.
> 
> Perhaps, given their stitching together of - (presumably fake) _interviews with Fred Trump’s former employees and advisers and more than 100,000 pages of _(presumably fake)_ documents describing the inner workings and immense profitability of his empire.... and _(presumably fake) _documents culled from public sources — mortgages and deeds, probate records, financial disclosure reports, regulatory records and civil court files... tens of thousands of pages of _(presumably fake)_ confidential records — bank statements, financial audits, accounting ledgers, cash disbursement reports, invoices and canceled checks. Most notably, the documents include more than 200 _(presumably fake)_ tax returns from Fred Trump, his companies and various Trump partnerships and trusts_ - they decided that an award category for fake news was warranted?


WashPo and NYT shared a Pulitzer for their now proven false stories on Trump and Russian collusion. Funny how you missed that


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

So now it's supposed money laundering....Russian collusion was proven false so they just make something else up and pretend that the previous 2 years of false accusations never happened.

And the same people immediately fall for it...it's almost like they actually believe what they're told. They deserve to be mocked.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

Eder said:


> I'm pretty sure he is salivating running against Bernie lol.
> 
> The Democrats need a decent candidate, I thought Biden could be the one but it looks like his pedophilia tendencies will sink him.


Biden cant put a sentence together to save his life... hes a no go.

Sanders is too liberal... right now hes a no go for America... I dont think he could get national traction to actually compete.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"Sorry, not clear to me Rusty if you are referring to the Pulitzer comment? It has nothing to do with Russia. "

Haven't you heard of Russiagate? It has been on every news channel 24/7 for the last 2 1/2 years.


"So are you saying that 5 or 6 billionaires are at the Clinton's beck & call, and that through them the Clintons control 95% of the US media?

So Susanne Craig et al undertook to research and write a fake report based on fake documents at the direction of the Clintons?
Or do such journalists just write fake news because they know that's what the paper's publisher, minority owners, public shareholders and the Clintons expect them to do (after setting aside any misguided professional scuples they may have once had)? "

Pretty much. Go look up the Pied Piper Strategy. While you are at it, look up Matt Taibbi's recent comments on the Mueller Report vis a vis American journalism. I could provide links but you would probably call them fakes.

"Should we also assume that Bill Clinton appointed Trump's sister as judge to the 3rd circuit in 1999 because he knew her financial disclosure would become part of Susanne Craig's investigation in 2018, and would lead to her retirement last month (which shut down questions of past family tax fraud re a sitting judge)? "

This one is news to me.

"Excuse me, I need to have another drink/toke before all this makes sense."

I said years ago that it was getting so you had to choose between KoolAid and tinfoil and since then it has only gotten worse.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> You are not concerned about the strong possibility Trump is a crook? You think a guy with such a shady past shouldn't be scrutinized?


It's both, the media and Democrats can't get over losing the election, AND Trump is sketchy and should be scrutinized and investigated.


----------



## Geremmy11 (Apr 29, 2019)

Prairie Guy, you probably right. It's like me, when I was leaving my house for 2 weeks, moving to different state - the only thing I was being worried about is the terms of the essay writing process. So, long story short - I've started it (with couple of sentences), but then gave it to the team of PhD professional writers, who did it for me, with all the uniqueness and everything, you know.


----------



## Geremmy11 (Apr 29, 2019)

hfp75, ok buddy, you can love Trump or not, but the investigation showed us - that there was NO any clear evidence of his relations with any other country besides USA while he was being elected.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Geremmy11 said:


> hfp75, ok buddy, you can love Trump or not, but the investigation showed us - that there was NO any clear evidence of his relations with any other country besides USA while he was being elected.


This is simply not true. It showed many counts and many instances. You clearly did not understand the report.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

redsgomarching said:


> This is simply not true. It showed many counts and many instances. You clearly did not understand the report.


The report clearly said there was no collusion. If you think otherwise, please provide the page numbers from the report to back up your claim.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

IF there was hard evidence, there would be charges and a move to impeach....

Lots of circumstantial evidence will not get a conviction.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

People are upset now that there's no collusion...imagine what will happen to their mental stability when those who created the fake report and lied to FISA judges are facing jail time for treason.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What does collusion with Russia have to do with the crime of money laundering ?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> What does collusion with Russia have to do with the crime of money laundering ?


So after 2 years of false Russian collusion accusations that have been proven to be a hoax, you're moving along to the next lie and will pretend that the last 2 years never happened? Why should you be let off the hook so easy? Shouldn't you at least apologize for being wrong?

The only person actually being investigated for money laundering is Hillary Clinton. Why don't you talk about that instead?


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm closing this thread as the argumentative style is not appropriate content for the forum.

We're getting hostility here between conflicting claims, and insinuations of hoaxes and lies. No point in keeping this open.


----------

